

Programming made Simple - ruddzw
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2009/07/programming-made-simple.html

======
rwolf
Maybe it's been a while since I used BASIC, but the first code snippet looks
pretty arcane. I think event triggers are not very simple.

I started programming in the procedural style, and "program as recipe" seems
like the most accessible idea to me.

That said, I like new programming languages, and picking a sexy platfrom like
the android to design it for is nice.

